# 50 Litre 'turn Key' Ag Rigs. What To Buy?



## dig (12/5/08)

A mate of mine is interested in a 50 litre AG rig that'll plug in and go. 

Any decent systems out there? I saw one at G&G...Any good? Any others?

Cheers.


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/08)

the brewboy! has to be my fav. from beerbelly


----------



## dig (12/5/08)

Yeah, saw the Brew Boy. Has anyone got one?


----------



## Goat (12/5/08)

Dig - I think Mercs Own bought a complete Morebeer system have a look here I'm sure Mercs would be happy to pass on his thoughts.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/5/08)

If I had the cash I'd contemplate one of Wayne's other systems:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=20889

Edit: I canna type.


----------



## Matau (12/5/08)

Thanks for the replies folks.....I'm Dig's dodgy mate  

I've just moved into a new place and I've got a surplus of sheds, so one is destined to be converted into a place of worship for all things alcoholic.....if the missus throws a wobbly I'll just set it up at a mates winery down the road.

That Brewboy looks the business but if I forked out that much money, I'd be living in the shed with it.


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/5/08)

Matau said:


> but if I forked out that much money, I'd be living in the shed with it.



Better than no shed


----------



## brendanos (19/5/08)

The Grain and Grape systems works well, I've seen one of them in action. Could work out cheaper than freighting one from the US. The morebeer B3 sculptures are great too (good range), and cheap-ish with the exchange rate in mind, but again freight is an important consideration. If you want an extreme "turnkey" system then the brew-magic system by sabco is a good, though expensive option.


----------



## dig (19/5/08)

I suspect that when I get over there for the Big Barossa Brew Day, Matau will have built a truly awful but magnificently functional rig from bits scrounged from Kymbo's winery, the back of the Tanunda Bowl-O and from beneath any car foolishly parked within fifty meters of his letterbox. A mate with a plasma cutter, a welder partial to grenache, and the job's done.

What's that custard and pastry abomination they make over there?


----------



## Kai (19/5/08)

dig said:


> Yeah, saw the Brew Boy. Has anyone got one?



I've seen the brew boy in operation through various stages of its development, I'd say it's a pretty good system. And right now I would kill for a custard & pastry abomination plus a Farmer's Union iced coffee. mmmm, sugarlicious


----------



## Weizguy (19/5/08)

MHB has been known to put together a decent brew sculpture, or you ask about the Braumeister. Just about fully automated, with a multi-step programmed custom mash. The ultimate brew in a bucket. You may have to do an extra batch, but that's easy enough.

Satisfied customer and happy brewer
Seth


----------



## KHB (19/5/08)

dig said:


> I suspect that when I get over there for the Big Barossa Brew Day, Matau will have built a truly awful but magnificently functional rig from bits scrounged from Kymbo's winery, the back of the Tanunda Bowl-O and from beneath any car foolishly parked within fifty meters of his letterbox. A mate with a plasma cutter, a welder partial to grenache, and the job's done.
> 
> What's that custard and pastry abomination they make over there?





That would ba a Beesting (probably not spelt right!!)


----------



## Darren (19/5/08)

KHB said:


> That would ba a Beesting (probably not spelt right!!)




I imagined it would be a fresh Balfours custard tart.

Best bierstich (again not spelt right) come from Germany (or Tanunda  )


----------



## KHB (19/5/08)

I love em ever since i learnt how to make it at tafe when i was a 1st year apprentice chef. YUM


----------



## brendanos (19/5/08)

KHB said:


> That would ba a Beesting



Hey, it's gotta be better than a Beez Neenish Tart.


----------



## dig (19/5/08)

Kai said:


> And right now I would kill for a custard & pastry abomination


I think they're called Bienenstich. Bee sting cake. You must have had one Kai, all the bakeries in the Barossa make them. Custard, pastry, almonds...


----------



## KHB (19/5/08)

but the best part is the almond are toasted and mixed in a honey concotion.


Wierd were all getting excited over a pastry?


----------



## dig (19/5/08)

KHB said:


> Wierd were all getting excited over a pastry?


Don't get me started on another Barossa marvel, the Cheese Kransky...


----------



## sinkas (19/5/08)

Not barossa,
but the Venison Burgers in Mt Compass are bloody good, worth the diversion, maybe on the way to the Steam Exchange at goolwa


----------



## gap (20/5/08)

dig said:


> I think they're called Bienenstich. Bee sting cake. You must have had one Kai, all the bakeries in the Barossa make them. Custard, pastry, almonds...




I can buy a Beesting from a small Cake Shop in Katoomba, Blue Mountains , 100Km west of Sydney.

Regards

Graeme


----------



## Screwtop (20/5/08)

Darren said:


> Best bierstich (again not spelt right) come from Germany (or Tanunda  )



+1


----------



## Kai (20/5/08)

Cheese kransky, bienenstich and a farmer's union... feeling homesick now


----------



## hughman666 (20/5/08)

back on topic, the morebeer b3-1100 or b3-1550 will be my purchase next year. i like my current system, but want a no-fuss solution that has all the bells & whistles. it's a one-off investment that looks the goods.

cant wait....


----------



## dig (20/5/08)

Kai said:


> feeling homesick now


Don't forget, town water that tastes like beach water... Oh wait, we have that in Fremantle too <_<


----------



## brendanos (20/5/08)

Kai said:


> Cheese kransky



Surely you can find those over here! Don't Watsonia make them? Or are they not "like back home"?

I long for the day I can afford to buy/build an automated brewery. I might finally get some use out of my mechatronic engineering library!


----------



## kirem (20/5/08)

Shit, the reason I have a gut now is mainly due to those cheese kransky wrapped in pastry.

A bakery here in the desert does bee sting. I am going to make a big judgment call and say they are better than the apex bakery ones!


----------



## Kai (20/5/08)

brendanos said:


> Surely you can find those over here! Don't Watsonia make them? Or are they not "like back home"?
> 
> I long for the day I can afford to buy/build an automated brewery. I might finally get some use out of my mechatronic engineering library!



I haven't seen them over here, good bakeries seem to be a bit thin on the ground in the regions I haunt. I did not know Watsonia made them, do they look something like this?

oh yeah... turn key breweries. I'd say they're out of my price range as I am at heart a simple brewer, but then I look at the amount I've been slowly spending on brewing gear over the years and I'd say they're not too over the top. Provided you get one that works how you want it and are committed to using it.


----------



## KHB (20/5/08)

kirem said:


> Shit, the reason I have a gut now is mainly due to those cheese kransky wrapped in pastry.
> 
> A bakery here in the desert does bee sting. I am going to make a big judgment call and say they are better than the apex bakery ones!





Great bakery the apex, we use alot of there bread at my work. Although i havntt tried there beesting will have to give it a try


----------



## dr K (20/5/08)

Back on Topic
Why waste money on bling thing when you can make fantastic (and dare I say..award winning) beer with BIAB and No-Chill.
Beer is about Beer not Bling !!

(unsigned)


----------



## hughman666 (20/5/08)

i wouldnt say its a waste of money if you enjoy using it. for me, $3-4k isnt that much to spend on something i like, compared to what i would spend on the bits and pieces in putting something similar together - my time's worth a lot more than that B)



dr K said:


> Back on Topic
> Why waste money on bling thing when you can make fantastic (and dare I say..award winning) beer with BIAB and No-Chill.
> Beer is about Beer not Bling !!
> 
> (unsigned)


----------



## brendanos (21/5/08)

hughman666 said:


> i wouldnt say its a waste of money if you enjoy using it. for me, $3-4k isnt that much to spend on something i like, compared to what i would spend on the bits and pieces in putting something similar together - my time's worth a lot more than that



That's something a lot of people forget to facter in! I guess it depends though on your income, how much spare time you have, and how much you value your personal time/enjoy pursuing your hobby.

Kai - nah I didn't know you were referring to a pastry product, I was thinking something more along these lines of...







My mum works for Watsonia, and before I went veg she used to have a pretty constant supply of cheese sausages (or any other pig/cow product for that matter) for me....

Maybe you can buy/make some filo and DIY?


----------



## Sprungmonkey (21/5/08)

Not Don. Go Hans. Totally affiliated!!!!


----------



## ausdb (26/5/08)

dig said:


> Don't get me started on another Barossa marvel, the Cheese Kransky...





brendanos said:


> Surely you can find those over here! Don't Watsonia make them? Or are they not "like back home"?


Dig if you want the dogs bollox of cheese kransky's in WA or any sausage product for that matter then get yourself down to Dubrovniks butchers in Railway parade Maylands near the Meltham Station. Dubrovniks sausages are an almost essential part of any sandgroper brewday or west coast brewers event.

If you ask GL nicely he might even be able to arrange a special cycle courier delivery down to LC as he lives not far from Dubrovniks and the cycle way goes all the way to Freo. The only problem may be that his Great Danes will probably eat them before he gets a chance to bring them down, an 80kg Dane is a force to be reckoned with when it comes to his favourite cheese kranskys h34r: 

PS they are not the pastry wrapped ones, but as brendanos says a few sheets of filo and "Roberts your fathers brother"

PSS Kai, have you not tasted Brownes "Coffee Chill" it is surely the nectar of the gods when it comes to iced coffee, I had to go cold turkey in Bali last week man it was hard.

On Topic: Matau why don't you have a go at knocking a setup together yourself? maybe get a kettle from Domonsura then knock yourself together HLT from a spare "50L vessel" a MLT with an esky and hosebraid then get some "brewers Meccano" Dexion angle for a brewstand? It sounds like you have the connections.


----------



## Goose (26/5/08)

I love the idea of one of these turnkey brewtrees... especially the idea of making 60 to 80 litre batches... but... you still need a very high capacity cooling solution... and then there's the fermenter and temperature control ?


----------



## Kai (26/5/08)

That hits on a good point, a fancy shiny brewery isn't going to be much chop of your fermentation practices aren't up to scratch. Of course you can bling things right out with cylindroconicals and the like but damn it starts getting expensive. A temperature-controlled fridge is always fantastic start.



ausdb said:


> PSS Kai, have you not tasted Brownes "Coffee Chill" it is surely the nectar of the gods when it comes to iced coffee, I had to go cold turkey in Bali last week man it was hard.



I have indeed, it's not bad for slumming it when I get desperate


----------



## Goose (26/5/08)

Kai said:


> That hits on a good point, a fancy shiny brewery isn't going to be much chop of your fermentation practices aren't up to scratch. Of course you can bling things right out with cylindroconicals and the like but damn it starts getting expensive. A temperature-controlled fridge is always fantastic start.




Indeed. Though lifting a full plastic carboy at 30+ Kg is kind of the max strain I want to put the vertebrae through right now.... so yeah agree a temp controlled fridge is idea but the fermenter may have to be a permanent fixture inside it LOL..

I see morebeer sell temp controleld conicals... but where I live its a perpetual 27-30 deg C 24x7 so I'd need to buy the US$2500 model.. man that aint cheap... but imagine the timesaving doing 4 batches in the time it takes to do one... :icon_cheers:


----------



## dig (26/5/08)

Matau's been doing his homework and he's going to have a crack at doing it himself. Go the Waratahs!


----------

